# Question on sprig length



## crothemi (Jun 9, 2010)

What the longest unsupported / unsecured sprig that can be installed?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 9, 2010)

OK......I'll bite....what the heck is a sprig in relationship to construction. I found where it could be a headless brad, but I don't think that is what you are talking about.

Welcome to the forums......


----------



## cda (Jun 9, 2010)

sprig

. A small shoot or twig of a plant.

b. An ornament in this shape.

2. A small brad without a head.

3. A young, immature person.

Depending on what edition of 13 you are under, I do not think in 2002 there is anything, but seems like I heard in later edtions there was a requirement to support them.

Also, not in an earthquake area, so that also may drive the support requirement

looks like it got put in the 2007:::

9.2.3.7 Sprigs. Sprigs 4 ft (1.2 m) or longer shall be restrained against lateral movement.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 9, 2010)

There is not a limit for a sprig if you mean a drop or a riser.  There are limitations on the length of an arm over.


----------



## crothemi (Jun 9, 2010)

Sprig, just a pipe up to a sprinkler head.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 9, 2010)

OK.........learn something new every day............


----------

